# ABT TT-Limited II



## kanapa_dh (Dec 23, 2016)

Hello All (again),

here is my little story about rebuild ABT TT-Limited II (in this moment i need to thanks to few great guys from Polish ClubTT and from TTforum.co.uk, they live in GB and in Ireland, for help with looking for parts for my car).

For begining i need to explain im from Poland and i live here, so please be patient and im apologaize for my English. I hope you all understand me 

Ok, so lets start.

I was look for TT 8n 225 Q in good condition for about 2-2,5 years, in one day i found it and the funniest thing was this car i buyed from my wife uncle (he was first owner in Germany, he moved from Germany to Poland after he closed his company).
There was few important things, one day he hit a dear and he totaly destroy front ABT bumper and right headLight (this is why i asking here in 2016 for any help to find ORI ABT parts, Mr.Qaud and John thank You for help  ). He sold
me this car without wheels, i dont know then how hard will be to find ABT SP01 or SP00.
At those day car was looking like this.




Important thing, airbag dosnt blow after hiting dear  i was luck.



First thing was do everything with mechanical problems and then all cosmetics things... however if sometings apeared on aftermarket i was always try to buy it (in UK,IR,Germany,Poland and USA).

Few months later i found alloys ABT SP00 and we will renovate them.

Here is photo after renovation


and later front ABT Grill (new one, i dont know how guys in Germany had it still in ORI box)




i can say only i have a lot of luck 
That was ending of 2017.

In 2018 i exchange a lot of mechanical things for instance new turbo k04(new one from dealer and then i send it to make Hybrid turbo with parts from K64),whole engine hes inspection, new manifold, new cat, IC, new calipers and hoses, discs brakes and lot lot more.
I want to restore original 265hp from ABT.




invoices is in Polsih zloty. (in pounds will be around 2000 pounds without new turbo, programs and manifolds, summary costs was 14000zl and in pounds around 2800)





and at the end of 2018 i found front skirt from ABT, but this time i dont have any luck... because when i recaived it from Germany it was too wide (propably its from Wide Body version) so i need to rebuild it a little to fit to new front bumper.



and thats all for this moment 

In 2019 i need to restore whole ABT suspensions, and i need do it something with this bumper.
So greetings to All of You from KlubTT.pl 

and few more photos...


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Blimey I really need to clean my car.. they are immaculate


----------



## benckj (May 23, 2018)

Very cool & rare beast. Good luck with your project.


----------



## kanapa_dh (Dec 23, 2016)

StuartDB said:


> Blimey I really need to clean my car.. they are immaculate


 no they are not, this is only photo. I love cleaning cars and polishing/waxing and much much more (its call in Poland "detailing").

Look at this short movie (i call it MindFck, you will know what i mean after watch)


----------



## kanapa_dh (Dec 23, 2016)

benckj said:


> Very cool & rare beast. Good luck with your project.


Thank You very much


----------



## outdoor stevie (Nov 24, 2013)

Compliments to you for an excellent project good photos and well done and keep the info coming on this unusual car, we all like photos.

Stevie


----------



## kanapa_dh (Dec 23, 2016)

outdoor stevie said:


> Compliments to you for an excellent project good photos and well done and keep the info coming on this unusual car, we all like photos.
> 
> Stevie


Thanks a lot Stevie, im very glad you all like it  
My suspension have for this moment around 17 years and i need to regenerate everything because i saw a little leak in rear its still orginal ABT.
Meantime i exchange lcd screen because (like always in TT 8n) i had dead pixels, and i buyed new interior light (the same classic problem in all older TT 8n).




and i need to repaint my fuel cap and rear spoiler because i have some problems with clear coat :/ but i will do it when i do already something with front bumper  (photo is from my tutorial "how to disasemble fuel cap" this is why there is some numbers and circles  )



and at the end some little photo from our small meeting TT (end of season) in Poland from last year.





That will be awesome if we can make big worldwide Meeting fans of TT, for example in Ingolstadt AUDI  (yeah i know this only in my dreams)

PS. aaa and if someone dont believe this is orignal ABT TT-Limited II here is some photo of orignal documents and service book where you can find stamp where Audi was buyed, Audi zentrum ABT Kempten, not normal dealer. Informations for Moderators, if my topic isnt in good place please just moved it to good one, im sorry for disturbing You and i hope everything is fine  i know You all have a lot of work.


----------



## McPikie (Jan 27, 2013)

Car looks great and well done for trying to get back to it's original state.


----------



## kanapa_dh (Dec 23, 2016)

McPikie said:


> Car looks great and well done for trying to get back to it's original state.


Thank You  this car will stay with me propably to end of my life so i want to restore it to perfect condition (i always buy only new parts if i have possibility not from aftermarket, because new parts is still avaible for this moment, i know this is not quite good idea and is expensive but i dont want to sell this car  and we dont speak here about ABT parts because they stops production after 5 years from release).

I spend few years for this moment to search for another ABT version in the world, i know here in UK there is ABT Wide Body (yellow), in Germany club there is two (Abt Limited I), in Poland one is mine and second is TT-Limited I, in Italy club is one ABT TT-Limited II, and in Spain is one TT-Limited II... 
In one day i was send e-mail to ABT Kempten with question "Is there any possibility to check how many ABT TT-Limited (include Wide Body/Limited I/Limited II) version was release" ... and i recaived answer with little gift (book of history of ABT in motorracing sports), the answer was only 23 cars was release from ABT Kempten (but i dont have any information about numbers of versions) because of price.

Here is photo of book.


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

23 cars. Very unique

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pukmeister (Dec 27, 2017)

Dzien dobry Kanapa_dh, your car is fantastic and your English is excellent. My late father was a Polish World War 2 refugee but sadly I never learnt to speak or write in Polish, I was only schooled in English

Do you have the original damaged ABT front bumper sections ? I ask because even badly damaged plastic panels can often be bonded back together with use of the correct repair products. Perhaps yours is repairable?

A forum friend hit a badger in his 3.2V6 TT 8N and split the lower front bumper apart. A replacement V6 front bumper from a car breakers yard was more than £500 plus it also needed painting. I helped by bonding his bumper for him using bodyshop polyurethane repair resin cartridges and reinforcing mesh, then it was painted professionally in a local car body shop and it looks like new, saving him a lot of money.

Keep the pictures coming of your rare and special car, and good luck getting it back to perfection.


----------



## kanapa_dh (Dec 23, 2016)

Pukmeister said:


> Dzien dobry Kanapa_dh, your car is fantastic and your English is excellent. My late father was a Polish World War 2 refugee but sadly I never learnt to speak or write in Polish, I was only schooled in English
> 
> Do you have the original damaged ABT front bumper sections ? I ask because even badly damaged plastic panels can often be bonded back together with use of the correct repair products. Perhaps yours is repairable?
> 
> ...


Thank You very much, no i dont have old bumper. My wife uncle after small accident with dear replaced it with Rieger bumper with big grill (this one with grill from A8) because there was nothing left from orignal ABT bumper (even grill was damaged).

"Dzień dobry"  Your Polish is quite good  mayby in next year i will buy some tickets with my wife and we will travel to UK to meet again our friends... i know about few of them are here on forum and they have TT.

At the end a little movie from TT meeting from 2018


----------



## Ganja47 (Oct 18, 2018)

when I looked through the paperwork after bought mine I've noticed that it was signed off by ABT Kempten. did notice because my wife is from Oberstdorf which is close by and we lived in Fischen for a while.
There is no indication that it was tuned by them and there's certainly no fancy blingy bits nowhere I could see. it's a 51 plate right hand drive 225 quattro coupe in silver.
Does the ABT stamp mean anything? Do I have a special girl and didn't know about it so far?


----------



## kanapa_dh (Dec 23, 2016)

Ganja47 said:


> when I looked through the paperwork after bought mine I've noticed that it was signed off by ABT Kempten. did notice because my wife is from Oberstdorf which is close by and we lived in Fischen for a while.
> There is no indication that it was tuned by them and there's certainly no fancy blingy bits nowhere I could see. it's a 51 plate right hand drive 225 quattro coupe in silver.
> Does the ABT stamp mean anything? Do I have a special girl and didn't know about it so far?


If You have this stamp in the same place like in my service book this mean propably there is something special. Best idea is to contact with ABT Kempten and ask them, i know only they was sold special edition TT 8n only in Kempten from 2001 to 2002. You can always buy there any new program or visual package and then you recaived TUV (or something like this). You can call to them and ask for Mr.Reichart (he is person for Export sales in Kempten, very nice man).


----------



## Ganja47 (Oct 18, 2018)

very well. I shall call him tomorrow. thanks for the info


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Maybe it is

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## kanapa_dh (Dec 23, 2016)

I cant wait to read/hear what they told You. Mayby there is nothing special in Your car and is common version, we will see.

Meantime here is e-mail adress from Mr.Reichert in any case  
[email protected]

ps.i know only, when you want to buy TT-Limited I, II or wide body version in 2001-2002 You should have in your service book/owner book stamps from ABT Kempten (this is info which i recaived more than year ago)


----------



## Ganja47 (Oct 18, 2018)

kanapa_dh said:


> I cant wait to read/hear what they told You. Mayby there is nothing special in Your car and is common version, we will see.
> 
> Meantime here is e-mail adress from Mr.Reichert in any case
> [email protected]
> ...


Thanks again. I just spoke to him, funnily enough he was the one answering the phone on their main line :lol: had a good chat with him, seems to be a nice guy. there is a possibility it 'only' had a mild tuning or something. He gave me his email and i've fired all the car data over to him already. looking forward to the results :mrgreen:


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

And me

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## kanapa_dh (Dec 23, 2016)

Ganja47 said:


> kanapa_dh said:
> 
> 
> > I cant wait to read/hear what they told You. Mayby there is nothing special in Your car and is common version, we will see.
> ...


I told You  i spoke with him long time ago but i see he is still really nice man and he is very helpful. So now "we" will wait for result


----------



## cryptopsy (Jul 11, 2017)

I have an interior light that only sometimes works. Can the interior light be fixed? It seems to have two layers of PCB and one of the soldered connections has fractured off, making connection only partially.


----------



## Ganja47 (Oct 18, 2018)

not much of a result for now. she's definitely none of the eluded 23.
apparently they sold ABT remapped cars (250PS up from the 225) and they don't hold data from these vehicles on their database.
I might try Audi themselves, maybe they can tell me which trim it has been ordered in


----------



## kanapa_dh (Dec 23, 2016)

cryptopsy said:


> I have an interior light that only sometimes works. Can the interior light be fixed? It seems to have two layers of PCB and one of the soldered connections has fractured off, making connection only partially.


I've has the same problem few months ago (at the end of 2018), in forum in Poland few persons tryed to do something with this and finally only one or two person did it but... in my opinion better option is buy new one, because is not expensive and its still available in Audi Dealers. Here is photo of my new one and there you can find serial numbers of this part. New one cost me 335zł with shipment from Germany (in pounds should be 70-80pounds). I hope you mean this interior Light 



Mean time was a good moment to exchange oil and filter in Haldex... with cleaning magnes.


----------



## NtG (Jan 2, 2018)

nice car.. both yours and this one


----------



## kanapa_dh (Dec 23, 2016)

napostolidis said:


> nice car.. both yours and this one


Thank You  i know this video very well


----------



## kanapa_dh (Dec 23, 2016)

one day i had idea... try to do something with my manifold because it was dirty a little...

form this...


to this... (its much cleaner now)


...mean time few new things...


and at the end little tutorial for persons who have BAM engine (sorry for Polish subtitles but it was orginally for my mates from KlubTT.PL (Polish club of TT).


----------



## kanapa_dh (Dec 23, 2016)

a little cleaning time befor season 




and conservation.



restore plastic parts.



and finish 



have a nice day


----------



## kanapa_dh (Dec 23, 2016)

Few weeks ago we had in Poland a another TT meeting, so... here is a little movie  this is my own totally amatour movie. Cheers for all people with passion !!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_cont ... QpfCU2XwDc


----------



## PlasticMac (Apr 25, 2017)

Very arty, in a good way! Nice cars too. Looks like a good day out. Mac.


----------



## kanapa_dh (Dec 23, 2016)

We have weekend  and in Poland few weeks ago was "End of Season" with ClubTT soooo... here is my short movie for weekend (im still a amatour so im sorry for quality, mayby in one day i will earn much much more money for better equipment).


----------



## kanapa_dh (Dec 23, 2016)

as we know we have everywhere a quarantane soooo  we have a little time to do something with TT  restoration of headligths and cleaning  we will prepare for open season in Poland... propable in this year 2020 i will be in UK (in Reading) for few days, mayby someone with TT will be intresting with do some short video from international meeting ? (wizzair cancel my flyight but i for 100% will be in UK in this year  ) cheers for everyone !


----------



## kanapa_dh (Dec 23, 2016)

In this year my Audi ABT TT-Limited II reach 4th place in "Open europe TT meeting" in Poland  so i hope in the next year it will be in the first 3thrd  i hope  later i will past here my another video from this meeting


----------



## BrianB (Apr 15, 2016)

Congratulations, well done. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Blacklab! (Feb 24, 2020)

kanapa_dh said:


> In this year my Audi ABT TT-Limited II reach 4th place in "Open europe TT meeting" in Poland  so i hope in the next year it will be in the first 3thrd  i hope  later i will past here my another video from this meeting


Really enjoying your progress with your car. You are doing a great job, and you are a true enthusiast. Well done !


----------



## Spliffy (May 3, 2013)

Awesome car [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Nick


----------



## corrado1.8t (Mar 22, 2012)

like the door handles on that, is it possible to get them in a chrome finish ?


----------



## imartyn (Aug 31, 2015)

You mean like these...https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chrome-Door- ... SwR4pd8LEK


----------



## corrado1.8t (Mar 22, 2012)

yes, nice bit of bling.


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

Do you have their sunroof ?


----------



## kanapa_dh (Dec 23, 2016)

beeyondGTR said:


> Do you have their sunroof ?


nope there is no sunroof 

Thank You All very very much for Yours kindness  i really appreciate this !

so, somebody of You know i will start around 1,5years ago with new passion and its a making short movies ... so here is my amatour another movie from TT meeting ! So just drink some beer or good whisky and ...Enjoy !


----------



## miTTzee (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi de Hi - some fantastic cars at your club. A real credit to you all. Well Done [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I really like the black car with the OZ Boots - looks very cool. [smiley=drummer.gif]

Nice video my friend - keep up the good work - regards to you and your club members.

Best wishes - miTTzee :wink:

...


----------



## kanapa_dh (Dec 23, 2016)

miTTzee said:


> Hi de Hi - some fantastic cars at your club. A real credit to you all. Well Done [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> I really like the black car with the OZ Boots - looks very cool. [smiley=drummer.gif]
> 
> ...


Thank You very much 

this 8j from video have around 700-800hp (custom swap engine to 3.6 with swap gearbox, its insane quick, called R36 Turbo on FB or instagram)

I already buyed tickets to GB but we all know about situation right now ... so i for 99% sure i will have trip to GB in 2020 and i hope i can made some video with GB meeting near Reading/London with TT(i hope) and i will be very glad to meet another "people with passion"  i will inform here if i know more when i should be in GB


----------



## kanapa_dh (Dec 23, 2016)

My ABT is already sold (very hard times in my life) but... here is coming my another movie from TT meeting in Poland ... this is only trailer. Its not important that i dont have TT, i will do movies with TT untill my end of life... Thank You ALL for good vibes and chance to meet people with REAL passion ! i will add here full movie with TT meeting in Poland.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Sad days indeed.. now we'll have to find a different member to drool over their ABT...


----------



## kanapa_dh (Dec 23, 2016)

StuartDB said:


> Sad days indeed.. now we'll have to find a different member to drool over their ABT...


Yes, this is very sad... but new owner is great person (he has already 9 TT), i will still make videos from TT Meeting in Poland (my YouTube channel name "44 Sceny").
For this moment, if anyone already saw trailer video called "Zlot" (in English "Car Meeting") just wait to 27.08 then full movie will public.

Thank You ALL for so much great inspiration and for a lot of good vibes. Propably i will still be here and "who knows" mayby in one day i will come to UK for do some Videos  cheers !!!

ps. i dont want to sell my car, but i have to, becasue i divorce and i dont have any money to live.


----------



## Pow3rL3ss (Dec 15, 2008)

Just read though the thread lovely looking TT, shame about your circumstances but you may be back in one at some point in the future


----------



## kanapa_dh (Dec 23, 2016)

Pow3rL3ss said:


> Just read though the thread lovely looking TT, shame about your circumstances but you may be back in one at some point in the future


Thank You very much, i hope in one day i will back with new "rare" TT, but now i need to fight with my life problems.
And here is link to full movie version called "ZLOT", its dedicate for all people whose orginized "Car Meeting"... no subtitles


----------

